# 2011 gearbox software and LC4 in 2009/10 cars



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

The above car might look pretty normal but as the title suggests it has been successfully running the latest 2011 gearbox software for over a week now  As you would expect the shifting is massively improved and the car drives fantastically  Next step is testing the launch control settings in both the gearbox and engine ecu. I would imagine a few of the drag racing boys will like this Launch Control! :thumbsup:

We have this working in both a 2009 and 2010 GTRs and so far it looks really promising. Ecutek have provided us with new gearbox logging software which is proving very useful and we are testing this with everything from standard to 700+bhp GTRs 

We hope to be able to release the Ecutek RaceRom cable soon which will allow engine and gearbox updates, remote tuning and a host of extra features :clap: I will put a thread up when our new website update is ready and anyone who is interested can get the latest information.

We will also have details of our new Bilstein suspension kit, fuel system and oil coolers going onto our site soon 

Regards

Iain


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

excellent!!!!! when will the lc4 be tested and verified and how much???


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

i think i need this software on my car, i have a cobb installed, i am guessing that this software is only for ecutek?


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Iain since my ECutek stg (which I love btw) I think in RRR my engine revs to >4K with foot brake pressed and throttle floored. Any link to the Ecutek stg 2? I'll confirm but i think it would launch hard like this.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

The engine and gearbox software work together so it will not work correctly with just the gearbox update. I am sure it is on the Cobb to do list anyway 

We have built a number of gearboxes for drag racing and big power so it's the natural next stage to look into. We have a good understanding of the gearbox mechanicals so its fascinating to look into the control system as well 

We want it for our existing Remap customers and future base maps so we will try and get it to market as soon as possible but it not the sort of thing I would be comfortable testing on customers cars just yet. My 2011 GTR comes back next week so I plan step up the work then


----------



## CasperBxl (May 17, 2010)

Iain,

I live in Belgium and go to my regular, and very good I must say, HPC dealer Merckx in Brussels.

Will he also be able to put this new ROM in my MY2010 (ie standard Nissan or so)? Or is this a special service by you and your team. Secondly, will this void the warranty if not possible by my regular HPC?


Thanks for all the great work I can read on this forum,
The Litchfield team seem really on-top of the GTR!

Dirk


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Bob, unfortuantly it's not as straight forward as lifting the rev limit as this could end up damaging the clutches etc. The launch strategy adjusts all sorts of things that need to be taken into account.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

well done guys! this is great progress


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Dirk technically anything you do to modify the car _could_ effect that part of the warranty even if it is applying their own updates  The biggest improvement in drive ability will come for the early JDM and 09 cars which will be out of warranty soon anyway.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Litchfield said:


> Bob, unfortuantly it's not as straight forward as lifting the rev limit as this could end up damaging the clutches etc. The launch strategy adjusts all sorts of things that need to be taken into account.


Thx Iain, I haven't actually released brake and gone with it, just observed it does rev up high. Look forward to the real mods when available. I'll be in for service etc Sep Oct time and would look at brakes, res pipe et al, maybe good timing for the cable and gearbox sw. The my 10 change is pretty good already, is the my 11 type better in your opinion then?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

OldBob said:


> Thx Iain, I haven't actually released brake and gone with it, just observed it does rev up high. Look forward to the real mods when available. I'll be in for service etc Sep Oct time and would look at brakes, res pipe et al, maybe good timing for the cable and gearbox sw. The my 10 change is pretty good already, is the my 11 type better in your opinion then?


The problem with the old cars and launching when it does rev up that high is with VDC in R mode it just bogs the car down....hopefully this upgrade solves that issue but i am under the impression that VDC isn't controlled by the TCM


----------



## CasperBxl (May 17, 2010)

Litchfield said:


> Dirk technically anything you do to modify the car _could_ effect that part of the warranty even if it is applying their own updates  The biggest improvement in drive ability will come for the early JDM and 09 cars which will be out of warranty soon anyway.


"_even if it is applying their own updates_" LOL :chuckle:
... I should be horrified, but then again, it is a great car!


Thanks for the feedback Iain.

And indeed, I wanted to know if it would make worthwhile changes to my 2010.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Litchfield said:


> The engine and gearbox software work together so it will not work correctly with just the gearbox update. I am sure it is on the Cobb to do list anyway


Ben......?

Great work Iain - does make you wonder why an HPC can't just flash the MY09/10 car as gearbox and engine are identical are they not apart from the new exhaust and map on MY11? Oh I wish I could stop mine bunny hopping around from cold and taking 45 minutes to select reverse then hurling you backwards. Service next week!!


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Roger you can probably have Nissan update your current software if it's that bad. There are a number of versions available for the euro cars. We have done this for sometime with our Consult3.

The 2011 gearbox software is nicer than the 2010 software so it will be worthwhile to upgrade.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Top work Iain........ I`m keeping a watching brief


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

this sounds really interesting, and great work guys,
although i was under the impression the circlips needed upgrading too? as they are in the 2011 box..?.

also, mine is a `59 car (albeit MY10 spec) and i have no gearbox issues at all, including reverse.... if you feather the throttle, its smooth as....


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

The circlips are the same on all years including 2011.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I must try the LC at Brunters on Saturday, especially if it holds revs higher than 2.5k.

Really interested in having the 2011 programming on mine - need a volunteer??

D


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

way to go guys! your putting alot of effort into these roms and the R35!

its great that you guys are putting a huge effort into LC and the other features of the car to keep things way more competitive.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

this is rather good news!

Cant wait to see a comprehensive upgrade package including this, on your site


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Ian,

My 12 month service is due with you in October - get it sorted me wants.............. 

Great work :bowdown1:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

ROG350Z said:


> Ben......?
> 
> Great work Iain - does make you wonder why an HPC can't just flash the MY09/10 car as gearbox and engine are identical are they not apart from the new exhaust and map on MY11? Oh I wish I could stop mine bunny hopping around from cold and taking 45 minutes to select reverse then hurling you backwards. Service next week!!


Have you tried Snow mode Rog? Sometimes helpful when doing slow manoeuvres, particularly reversing up slopes etc.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

so, is there a view on what the software for LC does differently vs LC1?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Well done Ian. I've also been testing as you'd expect  The 1500 RPM out the box launch from the LC4 ROM flashed to my 2009 TCM was an unpleasant surprise, but the driveability even with my Willall WR35TM which can be choppy when cold and without a clutch/gear learning session which I need to get working was far superior to even the 2010 style update TCM.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Litchfield said:


> Roger you can probably have Nissan update your current software if it's that bad. There are a number of versions available for the euro cars. We have done this for sometime with our Consult3.
> 
> The 2011 gearbox software is nicer than the 2010 software so it will be worthwhile to upgrade.


Thanks Iain, to be fair it has always been awful. Peter at WLMG confirmed it wasn't great as soon as he took it off truck for 6k service. Liveable with but reverse is shocking (2-3 second dela sometimes) - upshifts at 6.5 k appear appear to be fine though!

Would love better town manners though - top marks on getting it to work on MY09/10.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

thistle said:


> The 1500 RPM out the box launch from the LC4 ROM flashed to my 2009 TCM was an unpleasant surprise, .


What on earth does this mean? Was it good, or was it bad? 


Rich


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

If you just flash the LC4 TCM to the earlier car, and press the brake then the accelerator pedal you get about 1500 RPM which is bad.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

OK understood. I guess it was good news that it worked at all, was the 1500 RPM launch the only problem?


Rich


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

and the fact that you have to communicate with the TCM in the newer (Consult3+) format to do logging and clutch learning etc.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi John

Hope your feeling better now, so are the LC4 changes solely contained within the TCM? I was under the impression that in order to truely replicate the LC4 you need to change the traction control and it's interface with the TCM too? 

What essentially is the new 2011 TCM giving you? Given that the transmission mechanicals are identical I would have thought that all variable parameters would be the same on the existing CBA TCM....I would have thought in terms of drivability that your kinda limited to how the clutches engage and a few other variables but by the sound of it there is a very noticeable improvement!...freely admit I know very little about this but very interested.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

My understanding was that pre lc4 the traction wasn't monitored during launch, only the rpms.

Is that not the case?

If you can put lc4 on an early car and the only problem is the rpms, does that mean once you've got that cracked, there will be no wheels in on launch?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

VDC is in the ABS unit and a bit like the AWD unit would be nice to reflash and tune but very likely to make a company doing it a loss in my assessment.

So we are left altering the TCM and ECM. I have the launch RPM up and working great, but not yet with VDC off which I would like the option of, which would really help the higher power 2012s, as well as the earlier cars. As it is the smoothness of the newer TCM is nice, staying in R mode switching between auto and manual, and even using 2009 VDC-R is good. VDC off and proper rubber will be best for the drag queens though or when you just have to get away from a hairdresser in a TT-RS.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

I would be interested to know how many launches have been done on an 09 box with the 11 software and if any failures have occurred.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

thistle said:


> VDC is in the ABS unit and a bit like the AWD unit would be nice to reflash and tune but very likely to make a company doing it a loss in my assessment.
> 
> So we are left altering the TCM and ECM. I have the launch RPM up and working great, but not yet with VDC off which I would like the option of, which would really help the higher power 2012s, as well as the earlier cars. As it is the smoothness of the newer TCM is nice, staying in R mode switching between auto and manual, and even using 2009 VDC-R is good. VDC off and proper rubber will be best for the drag queens though or when you just have to get away from a hairdresser in a TT-RS.


On my 2009 GTR with new 3000 rpm cobb launch I didnt get any benefit as in RRR mode the car holds in so bad prior going off. Any idea why?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok here is an odd one. Just uninstalled my Cobb from car as off for service tomorrow morning and they have to do gearbox etc so want there to be no issues. Popped to supermarket and, I may just be imagining it, the gearbox auto mode is much, much smoother and better pulling away etc and isn't 'hunting around' so much? 

I will see after 12k service and going to try and get as big a gearbox upgrade as an HPC can do - Halfords now to put some oil in the boot - nuts isn't it!


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

ROG350Z did you have a non standard TCM map on there? If not I cannot think of a reason.

tomgtr, the LC2 style launches don't have a dramatic difference between the VDC modes. Sometimes different files are needed for different cars depending on how the ECM map has been done, mainly related to intake mapping. Do you have non-standard intakes?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

thistle said:


> ROG350Z did you have a non standard TCM map on there? If not I cannot think of a reason.
> 
> tomgtr, the LC2 style launches don't have a dramatic difference between the VDC modes. Sometimes different files are needed for different cars depending on how the ECM map has been done, mainly related to intake mapping. Do you have non-standard intakes?


Hi Thistle,

Totally stock with 005 Cobb - it was odd (and may be my imagination I freely admit) but thought someone of your knowledge might know if the increased power might mess with TCM brain? Obviously not will see what Peter and the guys at WLMG do with gearbox this time and take it from there.

How long after service is reasonable and 'safe' to reinstall Stage 2?

Thanks as always. Rog


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

No point waiting afterwards. A gearbox relearn should smooth things up. This is part of the 12 month optimisation.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi John

So essentially if you can't flash the ABS module does that mean that the VDC acts under the same rules as if it was in a normal driving situation or does the TCM /ECM feed it a parameter that let it's act appropriately for a launch condition?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I think it acts like normal. Iain would be able to tell you first hand how the feel differs between a real 2011 car and an earlier car with it's TCM.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

thistle said:


> ROG350Z did you have a non standard TCM map on there? If not I cannot think of a reason.
> 
> tomgtr, the LC2 style launches don't have a dramatic difference between the VDC modes. Sometimes different files are needed for different cars depending on how the ECM map has been done, mainly related to intake mapping. Do you have non-standard intakes?


Yep, Akrapovic, custom GTC tune, 1000 cc injectors and GTC intakes. So I would need a custom map for the Gearbox? Do I need to make some logs? Will ask Ben for a quote.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Depending on how the intake was mapped it can affect launch.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

thistle said:


> Depending on how the intake was mapped it can affect launch.


 Ok, best to shoot a question to Ben?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Thanks very much John.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

John,

Aside from the launch control, are you saying that you have the smoother transmission control software of the 2011 working on the earlier car using the cobb ap?

Is this going to be available to everyone shortly (subject to sufficient testing of course) as I would imagine everyone across the pond will be chomping at the bit for this one!

I presume it requires the transmission software enabled AP to put into place?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes yes yes.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice work,

Must be that much more difficult to do all this stuff without having a 2011 to work on like litchfields do.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

thistle said:


> I think it acts like normal. Iain would be able to tell you first hand how the feel differs between a real 2011 car and an earlier car with it's TCM.


The cars feel and the gearbox _seems_ to act the same as a real 2011. However before we release anything I want to double it _actually_ performs the same. When I get my 2011 car back from Forge I will be able to log and display the pressures, clutch movements and VDC etc to make sure everything works correctly :blahblah: Then we're good to go 

Well done John, sounds like we are at the same stage


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

All looks good to me comparing to the earlier tcms on the same car rather than comparing it vs a 2011. Indeed it is a pita developing without my own 2011, and Cobb's 2012 US car isn't conveniently located for Joe either. If I had realised the scale of the differences I would have got one as it is much more productive developing and testing in person rather than developing and sending the work to someone else to test.

Testing the tcm is easy compared to ECM because they changed the CPU to SH7059 which has more flash and ram. Nissan also changed their compiler and some aspects of ECM logic.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Don't worry John, the 2012 model is just around the corner and I'm sure you could make a good case to Trey


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Hoping it is nearly the same then I can retire. It is great fun developing a car you own though, but it is difficult to see what more is feasible on the electronic management side now when just about any setup can be controlled.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Iain, one thing David Yu asked about was whether the VDC R on the 2009 felt as lenient as the 2011 during launch. It feels ace to me and I see data I like, but does it feel qualitatively different to you?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Hope you aren't serious about retiring John, I'm pretty sure development will never stop from the manufacturers, so I'd expect there's always going to be a job for you to do.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

That is one of the things I wanted to log. My car went to Forge a few weeks ago for some new parts to be made and prior to that I had not logged its gearbox and VDC data for launchs. Now I have lots of questions and no car  Hope to have it back this week though.

Your right it feels brilliant, they have either aced the launch sequence of the VDC is helping out with the initial wheel spin.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

There is plenty of work but not enough hours in the day. The senior partner leaves my practice next year giving an opportunity for reorganisation and I have just bought a 5800 sq ft house with 10 acres that will be taking up more of my time.


----------



## vanos (Mar 8, 2008)

man I love reading thistle and litchfields posts, so much great info. Thanks guys

[OT] One thing I don't understand though. Thistle you are doing this for Cobb company, correct? If you use your personal gt-r for tests and development, surely if anything happens (knock on wood), Cobb pays the bill? Or am I dreaming..? [/OT]


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

That's the risk you take being on the cutting edge I guess, or just behind it in this case.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Nothing has happened except an overboost to 22 psi once or twice whilst developing boost control and two of the lowest clutch overheat limps for a few seconds whilst developing launch control. I have never run it lean or had more knock than a standard car has on low octane fuel so it is in great mechanical order. My car, my responsibility.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Btw John, congrats on the house. I know you were biding your time but it sounds like you waited with good reason. With that much land does it come with a significant garage/workshop and it's own test track?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

3 questions?

When is it likely this software will be available to be loaded on MY10 cars?
Will it improve other aspects of the gearbox as well as Launches?
Will the software be available to be uploaded via Cobb & would I need 006?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I already asked these.

1. not long
2. yes normal control software, though not sure if John has logged the other changes in place and working yet.
3. you will need 006.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I've let the land out to a sheep farmer. I don't think a track would go down well in an landscape of special interest  There are lots of outbuildings that I am going to convert, stables are too short to fit a GTR, there is a nice cart shed but it has a single 2.4m wide door opening into an 11x8m area, so access isn't ideal, although a backstreet garage was run from it in the past it doesn't have the height for ramps etc. My wife will use it to setup a home craft manufacturing business once we get it renovated. There is ample space for more machines in there and storage etc. I will build a garage around the back, but keep the options for conversion of outbuildings to a house or future use as stables in case we resell but no plans to do so. Email me if you're nosey and want a schedule 

Back on topic (sorry), yes it nicely improves the general drive with smoothness over the 2009 and the 2009 update that was like the 2010. Everything works, our clutch/gear learning and clutch adjustments did work on the USDM 2012 (so they should work on the LC4 TCM) then some test firmware messed them up (so they don't), but we need to get them working again before releasing for wider testing.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm nosey and want a schedule.

pm me. love looking at building development opportunities and ideas.

I'd love to move to scotland - even just to get more for my money but it won't happen. If I can check out what you are doing at least I get to live vicariously through you!


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes you will need a AP-NIS-006.

Joe


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

JoeGr said:


> Yes you will need a AP-NIS-006.
> 
> Joe


Thanks, best get saving up then


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

thistle said:


> VDC is in the ABS unit and a bit like the AWD unit would be nice to reflash and tune but very likely to make a company doing it a loss in my assessment.
> 
> So we are left altering the TCM and ECM. I have the launch RPM up and working great, but not yet with VDC off which I would like the option of, which would really help the higher power 2012s, as well as the earlier cars. As it is the smoothness of the newer TCM is nice, staying in R mode switching between auto and manual, and even using 2009 VDC-R is good. VDC off and proper rubber will be best for the drag queens though or when you just have to get away from a hairdresser in a TT-RS.


Could swapping an ABS unit from a 2012 to a 2009 make any changes?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Good idea. Probably not easy to get hold of. I've not looked if the ABS/VDC ECU is together with all the hydraulics, if so it would cost a fortune unless you could reflash.


----------



## bcl (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi, I'm in Australia, have a 2011 model and Ecutek fitted.
Just exhaust and very mild tune. Overall very happy.
Problem now is that all 4 wheels spin with launch control, and VDC takes over and spoils the fun.
Even before the exhaust & tune, I felt that the new aggressive LC4 launch was testing the limits of the grip of the tyres, and beyond the limit of the tyres when they were cold.
Have you experienced that with the latest model, and detuned 1st gear boost, or used some other means to stabilise the launch?
Brian


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Brian, you are right it is very close to the limit of grip at standard power.
We are going to try a couple of things next week with our car. Feel free to email me and I will keep you posted on how we get on.
Regards
Iain


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

Any idea when the 2011 upgrade is coming to the 2010 yet ian?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Whether adjusting first gear boost helps depends on where it slips. If it slips as soon as the clutch clamps then lower launch rpm would help. If it grips initially then slips as the boost hits then dropping first gear boost will help.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

it was said that LC4 has no wheel hop... is that because of VDC on or just because the way LC4 works in general? would modding VDC improve things better for Higher hp gtr's even tho its not economical to do? or would vdc just be the ultimate fix (or unknown yet)?


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi John

Any idea of how far off a full release is, I assume the standard version running with VDC-R is almost good to go?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

The clutch/gear learning is being worked on (but not by me). I'm driving around LC4 and it is great. It was a bit jerky reversing up a hill yesterday when cold which reminded me of the older TCMs, but most of the time it is a nice improvement. Eric is away racing, but on his return he'll work on the VDC off.


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

Litchfield said:


> The above car might look pretty normal but as the title suggests it has been successfully running the latest 2011 gearbox software for over a week now  As you would expect the shifting is massively improved and the car drives fantastically  Next step is testing the launch control settings in both the gearbox and engine ecu. I would imagine a few of the drag racing boys will like this Launch Control! :thumbsup:
> 
> We have this working in both a 2009 and 2010 GTRs and so far it looks really promising. Ecutek have provided us with new gearbox logging software which is proving very useful and we are testing this with everything from standard to 700+bhp GTRs
> 
> ...


Any more news on progress and when all this might be available, and likely costs please Iain?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

We are basically done, I have finished the tests I wanted to do on the road and the car went back to ECUTEK this week for them to double a check a few more changes. I plan to do some more work over this weekend.


























We’ll be able to update customer cars from next week, we have yet to fully finalise the pricing (one of the directors of ECUTEK is on holiday) but I expect it to be about £250+vat. This will provide the 2011 Gearbox program and ECUTEK gearbox license and when combined with the cable (to follow shortly) will allow Clutch Learning, Touch Point and Capacity adjustment, Gearbox logging, TCM reprogramming and Launch Control set up  Normal Nissan TCM updates using the consult 3 and 4 will remain free 

I will put more details on our website once I have a chance to go through everything in more detail.

Regards

Iain


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Great news Iain. Will ECUtek's version of LC4 work with VDC Off, or only in R mode as in the 2011 cars?

If the latter, how will it cope with more powerful cars?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Initially the 2011 Gearbox software will just give improved shifting etc and normal LC4. We are looking at all sorts of things with the VDC at the moment so this will be a simple update down the line.

We will make it clear to customers that just because it has LC4 does not mean launching the car is a good idea. One of the things we have been doing is monitoring how the VDC kicks in on a non standard engine. We can adjust the launch rpm, throttles and per gear boost etc so I think we will end up with our own launch control strategy for each car based around the LC4 system. Well until LC5 comes out....


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Any chance you can programme the "R" mode to stay on when shifting from Auto to Man on earlier cars ?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Chris956 said:


> Any chance you can programme the "R" mode to stay on when shifting from Auto to Man on earlier cars ?


There is something in the works which will deal with this and also save your R mode switch settings.

Release will be in a month or so.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Great stuff Ian, can I just ask what has been the outcome when you've tried the stock LC4 on higher power levels, does it bog down as VDC cuts in or have you just found that it's extremely hard on the gearbox but still works relatively well?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> There is something in the works which will deal with this and also save your R mode switch settings.
> 
> Release will be in a month or so.


Perfect


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Chris the 2011 software solves your problem, the lights stay where you left them 

Bobel, the VDC does kit in when it detects to much wheel spin. I have been focused on making sure the basic stuff works first, fun stuff next


----------



## davidr32gtr (Aug 13, 2011)

I love that car so much in that color


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, well well, its seems EcuTek > Cobb at last and a UK Company.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Why is that ChuckUK? I have been testing the LC4 for Cobb right here in the UK, all the on car testing has been by me here. Launching works, manners are fine, logging works, it stays in R mode for the TCM when switching between manual and auto, we have a firmware issue to fix with the clutch gear learning before release, otherwise all is good. I think the cold reversing jerkiness is due to Willall gear oil.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I work and test products in the UK, doesn't take away the fact it's made in China.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I could have said developed in Scotland, but saying that might upset my fellow Englishmen and in this case I thought test was a better word since that is mostly what I contributed to this particular item, but for the GTR otherwise most of it was developed here, not the physical device but the code that runs in the ECM.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I think its great that the world's best tuners are all over here - makes a pleasant change that UK is #1.

D


----------



## NickTO (Sep 26, 2007)

thistle said:


> Good idea. Probably not easy to get hold of. I've not looked if the ABS/VDC ECU is together with all the hydraulics, if so it would cost a fortune unless you could reflash.


It's not too expensive actually, and offered in the JDM refresh kit. Here's my updated ABS/VDC ECU:










I assume when combined with a proper TCM 2011 flash, it "might" offer low speed 2wd found on 2011, but will do more testing. 

... and put to good use in Canada


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Very nice indeed Nick. More details - price, availability etc?

You should have the whole package then  The new VDC/ABS does have CAN bus differences to the old one.


----------



## NickTO (Sep 26, 2007)

Details ...

I looked it up here 1st:
 JDM Refresh

It's available in the year - on - year upgrade path "A - KIT". 
It's pin compatible with my 2009 unit. Afaik, there's no TCM update that comes with the JDM refresh package so I'll have see what compatibility issue , if any, there are with the CAN devices it connects to (TCM, AWD Control Unit, VDC switch Assy).

Price. Retails >900, paid <600 USD from a colorado based dealership  Our Canadian currency is strong, so it was even cheaper!

From what I can tell, the combination of TCM, AWD Control Unit, VDC Actuator, provides the 2wd low speed mode. I suspect, by looking at the wiring and can connector, that the TCM and VDC actuator combo alone may do the trick.

The actuator also addresses high negative G braking induced DTCs seen on previous MY.. I'll check that as well with my PFC brakes.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Old TCM works with new ABS/VDC.

New TCM works with old ABS/VDC if you patch the TCM to fix the launch.


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

thistle said:


> Old TCM works with new ABS/VDC.
> 
> New TCM works with old ABS/VDC if you patch the TCM to fix the launch.


I love stuff i don't understand :runaway:


----------



## NickTO (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice! And could old TCM be patched to run with new VDC/ABS for updated LC4 ?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Gavin, the skill of making a good product is that it sorts out all the compatibility stuff for you.

Nick, I would just use the LC4 code unmodified with the new VDC/ABS, unless you want to launch with VDC off, which you probably will with your spec. That will be a later patch.


----------



## NickTO (Sep 26, 2007)

Very good. I'll reach out when I have the swap done!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Just out of idle curiousity, would it be technically possible to keep 2WD mode engaged at any speed, i.e, to turn the GT-R into an on-demand drifto car?

Also, have any of you techno-wizards ascertained the truth about whether 4WD is disengaged above a certain steering angle and under what conditions if it is?

I've now heard conflicting reports from Colin Hoad, Andy Middlehurst and Dirk Schoysman, all of whom's opinion I highly trust on GT-Rs! :runaway:


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Great minds and all that David  We are actually looking at the 2wd mode at the moment so that the GTR will be able to drift more effectively. The 2011 has a function where if you hold down the Save button it will switch to 2wd mode when under a certain speed and steering angle. It's on the to do list 

Regards

Iain


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Apologies if i'm being silly but with this new ecutek cable thing which is coming out will this effectively make it like the cobb so remote custom tunes can be done? Only reason i ask is have always been tempted with a litchfield tune but as i live so far up north practically it's a nightmare to get down there. If with this i can get a remote tune done and address gearbox/launch issues that would be awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Cable + Ipad app would be nice


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

*****, the new cable will allow remote tuning and we can't wait. If you have any questions feel free to send me a email


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Chuck, I know Ecutek have the Apple development software but I don't think there is any plans for a App just yet. Looking how quickly the Tablet market is developing you could probably just use a Windows based Tablet or Netbook. I'm just about to buy a Netbook so we can have something permently in our demo car.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Litchfield said:


> Chuck, I know Ecutek have the Apple development software but I don't think there is any plans for a App just yet. Looking how quickly the Tablet market is developing you could probably just use a Windows based Tablet or Netbook. I'm just about to buy a Netbook so we can have something permently in our demo car.


Yeah got a Netbook so no worries, one plus will be none of this sending your Cobb to the states for firmware nonsense, can't wait for the release


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Litchfield said:


> Great minds and all that David  We are actually looking at the 2wd mode at the moment so that the GTR will be able to drift more effectively. The 2011 has a function where if you hold down the Save button it will switch to 2wd mode when under a certain speed and steering angle. It's on the to do list
> 
> Regards
> 
> Iain


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Just interested to know from anyone that's already had this upgrade to the software done to see what their thoughts are. Does it make an improvement worth having on the 2009/10 cars?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Given that many of us COBB users have been highly impressed by our free TCM update, I'd imagine the ECUTEK version to be very similar.

My 2009 EDM GTR is night and day different with the newer TCM software provided by COBB.


----------



## MD7 (May 7, 2011)

Iain, any update as to when you will be able to offer the upgrade? I have looked on the Litchfield website but there are no details as yet. I am itching to have this update to my gearbox


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

When's the new website going live Ian?

J


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

Kind of seems like this is a golden moment for 09/10 owners when a mid-pipe a Cobb or a Ecuteck, a custom tune and some gearbox software give you virtually a 2011 model without the cosmetic changes.

I'm waiting to see what the Glasgow HPC offer in the way of mid-pipe install, while I wait to see (ponder ponder) if I decide Cobb or Ecuteck.


Don


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

donski D said:


> Kind of seems like this is a golden moment for 09/10 owners when a mid-pipe a Cobb or a Ecuteck, a custom tune and some gearbox software give you virtually a 2011 model without the cosmetic changes.
> 
> I'm waiting to see what the Glasgow HPC offer in the way of mid-pipe install, while I wait to see (ponder ponder) if I decide Cobb or Ecuteck.
> 
> ...


I'm not that far from you don,if you fancy a spin in a Cobb tuned car let me know:smokin:


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

The website update is almost finished, just got to get around to writing the final couple of pages. Our online shop should be much easier to use.

The ECUTEK update for the TCM is available now (did another today) and I'm sure it works out similar to Cobb price if not a bit cheaper. Our Ecutek software updates are also free for both ECU and TCM. 

Its great that the 09/10 owners can enjoy the improvements that Nissan have applied in the 2011 car with whichever method they choose to upload it with.

Regards

Iain


----------



## JoeGr (Apr 8, 2008)

Litchfield said:


> Its great that the 09/10 owners can enjoy the improvements that Nissan have applied in the 2011 car with whichever method they choose to upload it with.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Iain


I agree. I'm glad it's working out for everyone!

Joe


----------



## donski D (Jan 10, 2004)

professor matt said:


> I'm not that far from you don,if you fancy a spin in a Cobb tuned car let me know:smokin:


Matt, sounds like a great idea! Maybe we should get a "West of Scotland" meet sorted??

Have you just got the Cobb, or do you have other mods?


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Cobb/intakes/injectors/downpipes/y-pipe/ap's/carbotech's/kw sleeve kit/white line antiroll bars and drop links/sparco seats & harnesses

It's in at hypertech the now getting some more parts fitted the now as we speak

Let me know when you want to meet up


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Software update is really really good....car is so smooth. Not launched it yet (cant decide if I want too)

Thanks to all involved in this update...saved me £20K


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Steve, try that launch !!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Been too scared to try it on mine...gearbox changes are far better though!


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Cant wait to get my AP back hopefully next week.

How long does it take to load the LC4 software ?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

MarcR35GTR said:


> Cant wait to get my AP back hopefully next week.
> 
> How long does it take to load the LC4 software ?


About 30 mins all in if you save the TCM map on the car before the update. Make sure battery in good condition before you start the process.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Still hesitating, but i know i'll be sucked in soon as resistance will become futile & i'll get the upgrade to NIS006


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Looking forward to getting this done this week, after the bell housing! 

Will have been quite a couple of weeks for the car after it got the robbie treatment earlier week!

J


----------



## Ken BHP (Jan 22, 2011)

Excellent R&D Iain, keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------

